# DIY CO2 - Paintball Setup - Questions



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey ya'll.

I am looking for equipment recommendations to put together a CO2 paintball setup with 20oz bottle for a nano tank (5G) I am currently dry starting at work.

I currently have a proper CO2 setup at home with dual stage regulator, solenoid, metering valve, etc.. but I don't want to spend too much money on my work tank. I want something cheap and cheerful.

I found this regulator on ebay: regulator link. Would this work for my needs? Any other recommendations? I assume i'll need something 1/8" npt to connect to this.

I'm thinking:

Paintball regulator --> 1/8" npt adapter --> needle valve --> bubble counter --> pvc --> diffuser.

What do you think? Will this suit my needs?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

yes it is and a good find for regulator, be sure that you know what gauge rating you needs..And if you purchase two I will cover the other I might need it in the future ...


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

has anyone else on here done this setup as compared to a comprehensive dual stage regulator setup? Will a needle valve suffice or do I have to go the metering valve route?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have made and sold over 10 of these kind of setups. Mines went like this 
ASA on/off adapter 2 holes - 1 side guage 1 side swagelok needle valve rated for I think 3500+psi <-- very important - bubble counter - tank
You have to understand something this is not a regulated setup so you must invest in a good needle valve that can restand at least 850psi of pressure, better to go with something that's 3000psi +. These ASA adapters especially when you buy them cheap are made cheaply and constant turning of it on and off will wear out the oring quite fast which will in turn leak air which will make your co2 very unstable.

This is what I did years ago


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

@ coldmantis ...this is HUGE,, cheers


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

what kind of cost you looking at for one of those setups?


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Ischemia said:


> what kind of cost you looking at for one of those setups?


Could yo break down price with and without tank?

Thanks.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

You can always just buy the regulator and adapter, you can switch to full size cylinders if you wanted to.

Here my setup with a JT Paintball with 20 oz.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Jumping in on this too. 

I would also like to know the cost of one of these set ups. DIY co2 has its downsides plus if I go away for work that paintball set up would be easy for my parents to look after.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Fish on the Mind said:


> Jumping in on this too.
> 
> I would also like to know the cost of one of these set ups. DIY co2 has its downsides plus if I go away for work that paintball set up would be easy for my parents to look after.


I wouldn't give your parents a diy co2, better to buy a fully assemble regulator with an adaptor so it will fit on a paintball. The maintenance on a diy paintball regular is quite a bit. cost wise you can do it for lets say less then 50 bucks without the tank, These kind of threads has been brought up a few times. I recall giving very detail instructions on one of them with price break downs. It was a while ago so you will have to search gtaa for it.


----------

